# Oil Temp-where to start



## iflys2 (May 7, 2008)

This may be addressed in some other post, but here goes. I have a 1993 Corrado that I recently purchased. Recently, the oil pressure light began flashing (no audible warning though) after the temp came up. I replaced the pressure switch, but that did not fix the problem. The pressure gauge in the center console by the shift lever is always pegged as soon as the key is in the run position, so that's no help. All of a sudden, the oil pressure light no longer comes on when driving (comes on before starting engine, so light/sensor is good). My oil temps are what I would consider VERY high though. I'm running between 230-245 F. I am new to Corrados, but understand these engines naturally run hot; but that seems overly high.
My questions are:
1. What is a good place to start with the oil pressure/temp troubleshooting?
2. Is a separate oil cooler a good route to take, or waste of money?
3. Is the oil pressure gauge just a dummy gauge, or do I have some gremlins to chase there as well?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Oil Temp-where to start (iflys2)*

I'd start with the press gage problem. Does the press come down after warm-up? If not, you may have a bad sender or wiring problem. I've seen the senders go bad(mine is currently).
What motor is in your car? I know the 4 cyl cars tend to run warmer than most, not sure what the vr's run normally. If your's has the factory "cooler" aka warmer, it will run cooler than w/o a cooler, but not much. Having 190*f water "cool" the oil doesn't really do much cooling. An Air to Oil cooler w/ a thermostat will do wonders for oil temps.
I converted the last motor I put in my rabbit to the factory "warmer" and the temps were normally around 100*C, sometimes 110*C on the hwy. If I was pushing it on some of LONG STEEP hills, I saw 230*C.
I have since installed the factory "Euro" setup and retained the warmer, and now the temp stays between 80-90*C on the hwy. The warmer is good for the winters.


----------



## iflys2 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Oil Temp-where to start (ps2375)*

Thanks. By the way, I have the VR6 engine. Also, the pressure gauge just pegs when I turn the key and stays there until the key is turned off. Must be the sender (or some stray ground, etc.). It is strange to me that the water temp does not match up with the oil temp on long drives. If the oil is that hot, I would think the coolant would follow suit since it is "cooling" the oil. I guess a separate oil cooler is in order. thanks again.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Oil Temp-where to start (iflys2)*

Def something wrong with oil press gage.
The water has a huge cooler (radiator) compared to the oil cooler. Plus the oil spends so little time next to the water, that not much cooling can be done and that there is such a small temp diff, that again not much heat can be transferred.
I don't know what kind of kits are avail for the VR's, but if you drive this during the colder months, def get one with a thermostat to allow the oil to warm.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Temp-where to start (iflys2)*

I use to run high oil temps. I changed the whole cooling system, radiator thermo housing and pipe, fans and both water pumps. I run 5w40 oil. The car never runs above 228°. I would say to check the condition of your cooling system before purchasing an aftermarket oil cooler.


----------



## iflys2 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Oil Temp-where to start (crrdslcvr6)*

Yeah, the guy I bought it from said he replaced some things in the cooling system along with a flush, but I'm not so sure of that. So I guess I'm going to take the cooling system apart, get a flush and have the radiator cleaned, etc. and replace the the switches/thermostat/etc. just to be sure. The coolant is running pretty steady at about 195*F (it's been in the upper 80's to low 90's outside lately), so maybe I can get it to run a little lower on the temps. 
I really appreciate the input.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Oil Temp-where to start (iflys2)*

That sounds about right for the coolant temp, especially if a 195*F thermostat is in there.


----------



## iflys2 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Oil Temp-where to start (ps2375)*

I was told that PO put in low temp thermostat along with other things, including a flush. But upon further inspection, the coolant doesn't look so good, so I think the seller was treating me like a mushroom on a lot of issues and I was too stupid to catch it. Good learning experience for me if nothing else.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Oil Temp-where to start (iflys2)*

Make sure and use a 50% mixture of distilled water and coolant.


----------



## iflys2 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Oil Temp-where to start (ps2375)*

The Bentley isn't very helpful in locating where the oil pressure sender for the gauge is located. It shows the two switches coming off the oil cooler area for the warning light, but does not show anything else. According to the wiring diagram, I should be looking for a sensor with a blue/white wire coming off of it. 
Any ideas of where it would be or if there is a different color wire I should be looking for?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Oil Temp-where to start (iflys2)*

It should be a cylinder that is about 1.25" in diameter and maybe 2" tall, with a wire attatched to the top. The gage we're talking about is a VDO gage not part of the dash, right?


----------



## iflys2 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Oil Temp-where to start (ps2375)*

Yes, I'm referring to the oil press gauge in the lower center console along with the voltage gauge. Thanks, I'll take a look tomorrow and see what I can find. It would ease my mind to have a working gauge and be able to see that my oil pressure is still good. I'm not a big fan of dummy lights for something so important. The worst is the ever popular "check engine" light that tells you absolutely nothing unless you know exactly what is connected to that light. I had a Jetta that would set off the light if the fuel cap wasn't on tight (along with about a dozen other things that could be wrong with the car to set off the same light).


----------

